# Automatic Power Routing For Reverse Loops - Easy Schematic



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

As I noted earlier, I've devised a new method for automatic power routing for reverse loops, the likes of which I've never seen before. 

This system allows trains to enter the loop going in either direction and automatically takes care of all of the power routing for you. I've cleaned up the drawing and took care of a technical flaw in the included schematic. My next step will be to integrate this with the actual control of the turnout motor so that no matter which way you proceed through, the turnout will automatically throw in the proper direction while the train is in the loop. 

The system voltage (shown for 6 volts) is really irrevelant. I just know that I can get 6 volt 4pdt relays rated at 5 amps per pole (switching current) for under a dollar each, so this makes in cheap. 

If an LGB turnout motor is to be activated, the system could be changed to use 12 volt relays and the same power could then be used to trigger the LGB turn out motors. Alternatively, the LGB turnout motors could be run off their own power source, toggled with the turn out toggle shown in the schematic, but two other reed switchs could be required mounted near the N/O reed switches swown in the schematic. 

If some people are up to it technically, I would like to get some feedback on the circuit prior to adding the turnout motor connections. It looks good to me, but then another set of knowledgable eyes never hurt.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

easy schematic? Now i know why i went with battery power sorry could not resist, i applaud you for figuring this out, you lost me at easy schematic/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif 

tom h


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

This is simplier/eaier to wire http://www.altek.nl/graphtips/enkelekeerlus.gif 
Or for a complete end to end http://www.altek.nl/graphtips/keerlussen.gif 

All LGB parts. 
All DPDT contacts are mounted on the EPL drives 

All engines need a magnet to tip the reed relays. 

Only suggestion i have for improving this is to add the EPL booster unit for snappier EPL drives.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you looked at the Massoth reverse loop module.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 04/15/2008 7:31 PM 
easy schematic? Now i know why i went with battery powertom h


Wow... Me too. Sure glad I do batteries. Just have to keep them charged... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

We could all go under the wire and run prototypical electrics.... Great work! 

Ted.


----------

